# Pleae Help My Identify My Watch



## badern (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi all,

Please bear with me as this is my first post. I was given this watch and I cannot find out any information on it. Any help you can offer would me much appreciated.

Thank you all very much in advance.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The dial has Ottoman Turkish markings. I can't quite make out the two words on the dial - Serkisof were a major distributor of watches in Turkey (both before and after Ataturk) and their name frequently appears on dials. They sourced most of their watches from Europe - particularly from Switzerland.

To have any hope of identifying and dating the watch you will need to post clear pictures of the movement showing any stamps or markings.

Edit - appears to be key wound and key set, which would suggest late 1800's or very early 1900's.


----------



## badern (Mar 3, 2012)

Will post more pictures tomorrow.

But for your information, the word at the bottom of the Dial is London.

Thanks


----------

